# Strictly 7 - Just ordered my custom 7-string cobra!



## Robokid (Oct 9, 2010)

Hey guys,

Just put the deposit down with Jim. Here are the specs:



S7 Cobra - Viper
Body: Mahogany, dark-stained
Top: Spalted Maple, dark-stained
Neck: 5-piece (3-mahogany, 2-flame maple), dark-stained
Fretboard: Ziricote
Hardware: Black
Style: Neckthru
Finish: Satin

Here is the pic of the top he sent me, opinions? Favorite area of the wood to cut the top from?


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 9, 2010)

First off congrats, I have an order with Strictly 7 that's roughly half-way finished.

I'm not really a fan of spalted, but I'd definitely want the top cut from the left side. Have that book-matched V pointing towards the neck.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 9, 2010)

Flammed Spalt? Very nice.


----------



## Robokid (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks guys! My only thing I'm looking at now is the fact that the forearm cut will chop off a bit of the black V on one side. If we reversed it, it would fix that problem.

Suggestions?


----------



## HaloHat (Oct 10, 2010)

Nice! Per Jim my S7G should be shipped this week. Will post when it gets here but don't expect any bling. Jim was kind enough to do the build without a finish so I can do the finish myself. 

Actually I could not make a request that Strictly 7 said no to. Best customer service ever. I must be sitting on about two dozen pictures right now of the various stages of the build however I decided I was going to wait till the guitar gets here then make a, how do they say? "Epic" post with some witty 56k warning ha.

Also I am glad I didn't post pics as they were mailed to me because the most dear picture of all to me, the top that I picked, "was destroyed on the CNC table when it came loose from the clamps" per Jim. So, the top will not be quite as "WOW" as I was hoping as the next picture he sent me was of another top already glued to the body  

Sooooo, I guess I really didn't get to pick out my top after all however the one Jim picked out for me is for sure decent. It just lacks the definition or "Scaling" [hint] the top I picked had. Hey accidents happen right? And for the price and relatively short build time who sends you all these photos of your build? Strictly 7 Rules!!!


----------



## Soopahmahn (Oct 11, 2010)

HaloHat said:


> Actually I could not make a request that Strictly 7 said no to. Best customer service ever.



I've fucked with Jim so much, I really just need to send him a damn deposit.  We talk every 4-6 weeks about things, I'd say, and all I ever did was buy his prototype 8 from him. He's really just a genuinely nice guy.

All the best wishes on your build, sir.


----------



## Robokid (Nov 14, 2010)

Changed the top! I didn't want the forearm cut to cut into the body wood from the top, so we picked a thicker top. It's the block on the right in this pic, and it's going to be split and bookmatched:






WOO!


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 14, 2010)

Dang that is cool, I am really hoping to order from Jim some time in the future. Not a spalt guy though.


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 14, 2010)

Congratulations! And talk to me about the dark staining- are you doing a color or just darkening it, or...?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 14, 2010)

Wow thats going to look awesome, a mahogany guitar with a spalt top like that is definitely on my to buy list


----------



## kmanick (Nov 14, 2010)

sweet, can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 14, 2010)

I think that new pice you chose is going to look even better with the ziricote fingerboard.

I really need pics of the neck btw... mahohany/spalted maple?


----------



## Robokid (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words guys, Jim has some sweet wood suppliers. And the neck will be 5-piece mahogany, with two flame maple stripes.

And for the dark staining question, it will only be stained, no color. Satin finish all the way around!


----------



## metalvince333 (Nov 14, 2010)

sweet man, its pretty much the same wood combination to the exeption that I have a one piece mahogany neck. Awesome dark and thick tone with a really cool bite but again every piece of wood is different.

cant wait to see it finished!


----------



## Robokid (Dec 8, 2010)

Here is the block of wood after it has been bookmatched and is ready to be cut!






ANYONE SEE THE BAD ASS ALIEN FACE??!?!?!?! So tight. The "eyes" are gonna be in the body and the curls are gonna be at the horns.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 8, 2010)

Holy shit it's Cthulhu! That may be the most metal thing I've ever seen


----------



## ev1ltwin (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## technomancer (Dec 8, 2010)

^ 

Forget using that as a guitar top, clear coat it and send it to me to use as wall art


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 8, 2010)

HE RISES!!!!!


----------



## UnderTheSign (Dec 8, 2010)

He awaits dreaming in the city of R'lyeh.


----------



## ev1ltwin (Dec 8, 2010)

Jim Lewis has enlisted the powers of mintberry crunch to defeat the evil Spalt Cthulu







I'm done hijacking this thread... for now

SHABLAGOO!


----------



## technomancer (Dec 8, 2010)

Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn, bitches


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 8, 2010)

Shabalagoo!


----------



## Robokid (Dec 8, 2010)

Bahahahahahahaha this whole convo is hysterical!


----------



## Robokid (Dec 8, 2010)

My inlay will be this as well, probably spanning from the 11-13 frets:






The initials are mine, TH


----------



## scherzo1928 (Dec 8, 2010)

we are getting some super sick pieces of wood in this section of the forum lately.

It really will look amazing with a ziricote FB.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 8, 2010)

Gonna be a sweet guitar. Ia! Ia! C'thulhu Fhtagn!


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 8, 2010)

technomancer said:


> ^
> 
> Forget using that as a guitar top, clear coat it and send it to me to use as wall art



You know what, in all seriousness I totally agree. That's too cool of a piece to cut into a guitar.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 8, 2010)

Robokid said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys, Jim has some sweet wood suppliers. And the neck will be 5-piece mahogany, with two flame maple stripes.
> 
> And for the dark staining question, it will only be stained, no color. Satin finish all the way around!



So it will be stained a darker color? And if you haven't seen a satin spalt, check it out before you commit because it does take a little of the "pop" out of the finish.


----------



## Frey (Dec 9, 2010)

Approximately how long does a typical build take from Strictly7? I recently ordered a Carvin and not only has my order been "processing" for quite some time the customer service has just been awful. Every time I have called I have gotten rude disinterested assistance. Regardless I plan to order a Strictly7 in Jan but I'm starting to second guess my Carvin order, I could very well put it towards a nice Strictly7.


----------



## Thep (Dec 9, 2010)

Robokid said:


> My inlay will be this as well, probably spanning from the 11-13 frets:
> 
> The initials are mine, TH




Add EP after it, and it will play better. I promise.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 10, 2010)

Frey said:


> Approximately how long does a typical build take from Strictly7? I recently ordered a Carvin and not only has my order been "processing" for quite some time the customer service has just been awful. Every time I have called I have gotten rude disinterested assistance. Regardless I plan to order a Strictly7 in Jan but I'm starting to second guess my Carvin order, I could very well put it towards a nice Strictly7.



It's probably best to contact Jim directly to ask. It has a lot to do with what you want, spec wise.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 10, 2010)

Frey said:


> Approximately how long does a typical build take from Strictly7? I recently ordered a Carvin and not only has my order been "processing" for quite some time the customer service has just been awful. Every time I have called I have gotten rude disinterested assistance. Regardless I plan to order a Strictly7 in Jan but I'm starting to second guess my Carvin order, I could very well put it towards a nice Strictly7.



This.

\/ 




Hollowway said:


> It's probably best to contact Jim directly to ask. It has a lot to do with what you want, spec wise.



To state the obvious, the more elaborate your build is, the more time it will take. Jim uses a CNC for the bodies, so anything that you pick outside the options listed on his site (which he is usually more than willing to do) will take time to program and prototype.

My build was fairly simple, but required a few different prototypes because of the Hipshot trem I am using (which will be an option now that he has the programming nailed down). I ordered in early August, and my guitar is at the paint shop as we speak. So roughly 5 months, which is pretty damn quick for a custom build. Especially when you take into account all the NAMM guitars he is finishing around the same time as well. Jim's very good at communicating and answering your questions, as well as very friendly on the phone.


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 10, 2010)

Frey said:


> Approximately how long does a typical build take from Strictly7? I recently ordered a Carvin and not only has my order been "processing" for quite some time the customer service has just been awful. Every time I have called I have gotten rude disinterested assistance. Regardless I plan to order a Strictly7 in Jan but I'm starting to second guess my Carvin order, I could very well put it towards a nice Strictly7.



Carvins system online never updates, I am sure your build has started but they do not track things through the factory as when they did it was a headache with people constantly calling about 'why is it still in this stage' etc. I've recieved items that were 'processing' but they were studio gear. Whenever I orderred an axe I did the smart thing and called it in (I usually had some special requests to boot). They just work better with phone calls than online. You will be dinged 20% if you cancel your order btw.


----------



## HaloHat (Jan 1, 2011)

Working a lot and missed this post. Damn that top is wicked. 
And this thread is a crack up 

Strictly 7 is here to stay. 
Did you see the 8 string Burl/Cocobolo post
This Alien Spalt
ballstix Ebony Top Cobra just posted yesterday.
My Snakewood/Wenge Cobra [sounds mas evil than Lacewood ha] which will be finished [the water dye etc] soon.

Strictly 7 crew


----------



## HaloHat (Jan 1, 2011)

Frey said:


> Approximately how long does a typical build take from Strictly7? I recently ordered a Carvin and not only has my order been "processing" for quite some time the customer service has just been awful. Every time I have called I have gotten rude disinterested assistance. Regardless I plan to order a Strictly7 in Jan but I'm starting to second guess my Carvin order, I could very well put it towards a nice Strictly7.


 
Or you can receive the guitar then return it for a full no questions refund within 10 days from receving the guitar per Carvin's terms. Don't feel bad, you won't be the first or last. 

I found the Customer Service/Sales Dept. so bad that they made a Strictly 7 customer out of me hahaha. Don't forget to post your Stirctly 7 in the Carvin "Other Gear" section of their forum so they can see what their poor service achieved. Maybe the owners will finally do something at Carvin, unless the probelm is the owners?


----------



## Robokid (Mar 5, 2011)

New updates! Here's the fretboard (he's avoiding the sap wood, it's just not cut down yet):


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 5, 2011)

Robokid said:


> New updates! Here's the fretboard (he's avoiding the sap wood, it's just not cut down yet):




I'd almost tell you to keep the sap wood, but it is just a bit on the edge. IMO sap wood gives a super cool look.


----------



## Robokid (Mar 6, 2011)

Ya it's cool, and it would look pretty sweet with my spalted maple, but it would need to be a pretty similar shade of tanish to not look weird with my spalted top. But I think he's just gonna chop that off which I would prefer for this build honestly.


----------



## Robokid (Mar 6, 2011)

Another pic with the neck laid up on the body!!


----------



## Robokid (Mar 8, 2011)

Bump, not sure if people caught that I posted a pic of the body 

P.S. It will have black hardware not chrome, and the mini toggle is not going there haha it will be between the two knobs.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 9, 2011)

I did indeed miss the post with the pic. Looks good


----------



## Robokid (Mar 27, 2011)

Inlay is done!


----------



## Nonservium (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks like Jim has done well with the body wood, that is indeed sexy.


----------



## Robokid (Apr 2, 2011)

New pics!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 3, 2011)

ziricote and spalted maple were just made for one another. They look beautiful together.


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Apr 3, 2011)

I came.
I saw.
I conquered.
And then I came again.


----------



## Robokid (Apr 3, 2011)

Haha thanks guys I'm really stoked about it.


----------



## Robokid (Apr 28, 2011)

Redid the inlay with abalone (the previous thing was some material that sticks on that Jim was attempting to try, he didn't like it very much haha)






Stoked.


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks good dude.


----------



## thrsher (Apr 28, 2011)

looks pretty serious...i got a pick of my fingerboard as well, i havent posted any WIP...im just waiting for the NGD!


----------



## Bouillestfu (Apr 28, 2011)

That inlay is slick as hell! Simple and stylish!


----------



## Robokid (May 25, 2011)

Huge update! Here is the guitar with the satin finish basically done!


















Look at that heel. Mmmmmmm.... STOKED!!!


----------



## Andrew11 (May 25, 2011)

Sweet looking guitar, love that dark stained mahogany. Just put down a deposit last night for a Cobra 8.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (May 25, 2011)

I'm pretty jealous, yours looks so awesome and i dont have the slightest clue how mine is looking right now haha


----------



## Qweklain (May 25, 2011)

DAMN that looks killer. Nice to finally see the neck-thrus he's doing. Now I have GAS for one...


----------



## Robokid (Jun 27, 2011)

MORE PICS TODAY! The finish is completed and Allan starts the final assembly and setup tomorrow!


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Jun 27, 2011)

Ive posted in this thread before, but I'll say again. That looks amazing dude, Im really digging the dark stain idea!


----------



## Andrew11 (Jun 27, 2011)

God, that's sweet. Jim is doing such a nice job on these things, makes me feel good about my decision to go with him. Definitly will have to think about a neckthrough next.


----------



## kmanick (Jun 27, 2011)

that looks really , really good.
I can't wait to hear a full review after you 've had it for a while.


----------



## Robokid (Jul 3, 2011)

YouTube - &#x202a;Strictly 7 custom to Trevor Hinesley&#x202c;&rlm;


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 3, 2011)

Congratz dude, bet you are starting to itch something fierce?


----------



## Robokid (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm about to explode lol.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 3, 2011)

Robokid said:


> I'm about to explode lol.



I was really impressed with the clean voicings on those aftermaths too. Very nice.


----------



## Robokid (Jul 3, 2011)

Haha it was a couple typos, it's actually DUNLOP recessed straplocks not schaller and BKP War pigs not Aftermaths!


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 3, 2011)

Robokid said:


> Haha it was a couple typos, it's actually DUNLOP recessed straplocks not schaller and BKP War pigs not Aftermaths!



Gotcha, I was thinking of going pigs but Tim advised against it as they might be 'too bassy'. Kind of making me regret for now, then again I am sure I will be able to get a lot out of the Nailbombs.


----------



## anne (Jul 3, 2011)

f that, Nailbombs are incredible.


----------



## Robokid (Jul 3, 2011)

If they're BKPs then they'll be fine lol


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 3, 2011)

^^ While I don't agree they are the be all (as many do) and end all they are very good. The not uber high output tends to suit my styles anyway. 

Can't wait to see some awesome pics of your axe, should you choose to endulge us crack heads. 



anne said:


> f that, Nailbombs are incredible.



I trust his advice no worries there, having some experience with the rebel yells I don't doubt they will own. I gather they are relatively similar. The real reason I went with BKP was sweet camo covers though, not going to lie. When it arrives and you see how it is wired up, the world will probably implode. Lets just say I have 73 unique sonic combinations not counting volume levels or tone position. If I feel adventurous I might make a demo.... for every position when I get it  

If I can't get good sounds out of that, I am hopeless.


----------



## Robokid (Jul 10, 2011)

Well... I got the guitar in a couple days ago... Plays great, but there are quite a few aesthetic and setup flaws. The straplocks were pretty botched when put in, but you couldn't tell in the picture in that video, I'll post pics when I can. There was some excess glue around the nut, tiny chip on the satin finish on the neck, the fourth string sits on the screw holding the truss rod cover on, the intonation is a bit off and it doesn't hold tune as well as I feel that it should. Also, there was a nick out of the spalted maple top on the horn where it meets the mahogany back, and there are some tiny "hole" looking things that seem to be finish flaws.

Sounds great, but lots of tiny (?) issues... Contacted Jim and he was quick to say he'd pay to ship it to him and back and look over it and fix the issues. I don't know what all can be done about the finish, but he said he would fix the truss rod cover and look at the strap locks and such.

I hope the second time around it is a bit better... I was a bit disappointed...

Looks and plays great otherwise. Jim has had great customer service as always though, and I'll keep this updated. None of this is to bash him at all, it's all 100% stating the facts, he has been great throughout. I will post pics of all of this stuff asap.


----------

